# Bob Sikes 6-6-11



## Smarty (Nov 23, 2008)

Hey everyone my name is Marty. Been enjoying saltwater fishing for a long time. Bob Sikes bridge has always been my favorite spot. The last few times I've been I haven't had much luck until finally this morning a legal size redfish came my way. I was there from around 11:30 pm last night until 5:30am this morning. Was using fresh dead shrimp and a cut up grunt. I was cut off about 5 times but was determined to get a slot red. Saw lots of stingrays and ladyfish. Going to fry this red up for lunch :thumbup:


----------



## Snatch it (Feb 17, 2009)

Nice looking red there!!


----------



## Kingfish514 (Jan 21, 2009)

That one is going to be tasty


----------



## Fish-n-Fur (Apr 2, 2009)

Good job Smarty; nice fish!


----------



## daqq (Jun 3, 2008)

Nice red!

Same Marty from Pensacola Riders?


----------



## Redneckracoon (Jun 8, 2011)

i have wanted to try that bridge for a while. well,actually i went under it with a boat and caught some flounder on the poles but that's it


----------



## Redneckracoon (Jun 8, 2011)

nice fish by the way!


----------



## Smarty (Nov 23, 2008)

daqq said:


> Nice red!
> 
> Same Marty from Pensacola Riders?


 Yep, what's up Daqq. I fried that bad boy up and it was so good! Probably will take my two sons out there next weekend after the sun goes down and it's not so hot. I'm getting hungry just thinking about it


----------

